# can a code3 led be made in CHINA?



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

I just ordered some code 3 amber leds from a guy on another site, they are new and claim to be a retrofit led for code3 mx7000 lightbar, so they arrived today and I removed the "L" bracket on the light and it reads "Made in CHINA" can this really be a code 3 led?
below is a link to the lights, first pic is the ones I bought.

http://www.elightbars.org/showthread.php?12018-Federal-Signal-products-and-Vistas-Code-3-products-and-MX7000s-SHO-ME-Sound-OFF


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I guess any things possible, but I doubt the actual true brand names are made out of the country.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

They look as they do in the pic, but I don't see any code3 badging on them, maybe ill contact code3 to ask.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

cameo89;1261859 said:


> They look as they do in the pic, but I don't see any code3 badging on them, maybe ill contact code3 to ask.


believe it ... code 3 parts are "outsourced" while the lightbar is assembled in the USA ... whelen parts are made here along with assembly of bar ...


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Learn something new everyday I guess.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1261994 said:


> Learn something new everyday I guess.


Yup me to..I sure hope there official code3 cause I spent $220 on 10 of these.

plus I seen your post over on there to, you really should post pics with it.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

yeah I just took pics of a lot of that stuff. Pry gonna post them tomorrow. Payment is pending for the MX permenant mount.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I just took pics of most of that stuff. I have a payment pending on the perm mount already. I'll pry post those pics tomorrow.


----------



## nrplowguy (Apr 15, 2008)

Almost all of Code 3's light heads are made over seas. Also most on their mini bars and beacons are made there too. As far as I know most if not all full size light bars are assembled in the US.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

nrplowguy;1262275 said:


> Almost all of Code 3's light heads are made over seas. Also most on their mini bars and beacons are made there too. As far as I know most if not all full size light bars are assembled in the US.


I wired up a few tonight and these lights are Bright, I just try to do my best to buy name brand, because of all the bad remarks on over seas cheap led lights. On that note ill have 2 code3 power supplies and 8 strobe tubes and all hardware/wires to install in a mx7000 $75 each set or $140 for all


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

groundbreakers;1261899 said:


> believe it ... code 3 parts are "outsourced" while the lightbar is assembled in the USA ... whelen parts are made here along with assembly of bar ...


whelen is the only manufavturer who can quilify for a Made in the USA sticker and they are also been winning lots of grant bids because of this


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

kitn1mcc;1262865 said:


> whelen is the only manufavturer who can quilify for a Made in the USA sticker and they are also been winning lots of grant bids because of this


hell yah .... i support Whelen till the day i die ... pioneers in leds strobes and rotators great warranties .. outstanding performance on there lightbars have delt with whelen since 1995 .. only ever bought one mini bar from Fedsig ended up selling it .. they believe quality not quantity ..


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

hell whelen lead time is over a month now


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Here are some pics of the lights


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

cameo89;1264238 said:


> Here are some pics of the lights


told ya ....... stick with whelen great company


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

let me put it this way i am good freind with the production manager at whelen and over to his shop alot i gave him 2 5 ppund pails of magic o this winter for his ice jam her had


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

I do have a complete whelen strobe hide away system tho. Code 3 lightbar, strobes N' more e3's and now these code 3 leds.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

I finally received my code 3 excalibur lower frame and trays to start my custom led build, ill try to post up pucks of my build in the next few days...I can't wait for it be done and on my truck!


----------

